# Bubble Bath



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of Dosia gettin all clean and pretty 


























Dosia's impersonation of a poodle lol 










Gotta find the ducky 

















































All clean and pretty









Time for a kong


















*Thanks for looking*


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL looks like he enjoys bath time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He does, when I tell him it's bath time he trots to the bathroom all excited  He's a goofball.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I WISH KANE WOULD ENJOY HIS BATHS, GOSHDARNIT.  lol. :rofl:

He loves to go out in the middle of a lake we go to and swim around in circles just for fun, he loveloveloves the hose, he even loves a frickin squirt bottle of water, but will he take a bath nicely?

NoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoooo. He looks at me like I'm the most evil owner on the face of the planet and Aroorooroo's at me.  Crazy dog.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

that is cute!!! cheza hates baths cause they hurt so bad when she was a pup and she has to have the med baths 2X a week


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love his poodle impression. Great pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys. 

@ Aimee I think he does the poodle the very best


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

haha, Riley is a Shower kinda girl


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Squeaky clean


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL I bet he would like showers too  
He smells like flowers


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

hehe, I bet he would love them too. =3 I loved the bubbles on the head photos. =D

where is my Marley's bath photos?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wanted to wait till tomorrow to give Marley a bath since it's pretty cold. Hims an old man and he gets cold fast.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Cute .. Bogart loves the bath tub .. Ava is another story I have to hold her down LOL ... Those are very cute pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl. Oh man when we had the AM Bulldogs Mack was the worst to wash. Ryan would have to hold his big butt down while I washed him as fast as I could lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

So cute I love it, the pic with the kong is priceless. Your Dosia is huge makes that bathtub look tiny, reminds me of old school great danes lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Thanks David  He really is a big boy, I had someone at the store ask me if he was a corso puppy


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha wow thats huge, he weighs 80 or somethign right?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't weighed him in a long time but last time he was on a scale he was around 75lbs. I should go get him weighed


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a big boy, have you ever measured his head? lol I sound like a newbie but I am just wondering on his dimensions..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

K I just measured it. I didn't have the floppy measuring tape so I did it like this.

Put some masking take around his head









Then laid it out flat on the couch









Looks like it's about 23in


----------



## Dually (Dec 30, 2010)

Wish my dogs enjoyed a bath as much as yours


----------



## Wheelsonly (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking dog...My dogs also love the bath's as for me not so much lol .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Thanks you guys


----------

